# Stereotype by college major



## gusstaf

I'm not sure if this is better suited to the "just for fun" category...but I'll just place it here and see what happens. 

Okay, what you do is list a college major. The next person will come up with a common stereotype for that major and then list another degree program.

This is all in good fun-no need for hardcore bashing about 'useless' majors! 


I'll start!!

Computer Science


----------



## Uranium

^nerd

Business


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

^ Rich, cocky, somewhat smart, ambitious

Engineering


----------



## Elz

^ Proud, slightly geeky, pragmatic

Mathematics


----------



## The Professor

Elz said:


> ^ Proud, slightly geeky, pragmatic
> 
> Mathematics


logical, geeky

Psychology


----------



## Uranium

^boring, has no idea what to do in life

Music


----------



## Tangerine

Uranium said:


> ^boring, has no idea what to do in life
> 
> Music


Earthy hippie that hates shoes and walks around talking about life in the co-op.


----------



## AllToAll

This is fun! Person above didn't provide major, though...




English Literature


----------



## Lasair

Snob

nursing


----------



## Black And Mild

Janniffy said:


> Snob
> 
> nursing


Bubbly and annoying

Law


----------



## northstar1991

Money hungry liars

Women's studies


----------



## laura024

Eco-friendly vegetarian liberal feminists

Chemistry


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

______________________________________________________________________________

Philosophy major


----------



## destroyX

^Jewish kid whose caught up in an existential crises

Biology


----------



## Asperamber

Someone into animal studies and who believes in Darwin's Theory of Evolution

German


----------



## gusstaf

Studies abroad in Munich with the sole intention of spending the entire semester drunk.

Elementary Education.


----------



## AllToAll

Sweet, but others tend to abuse/take advantage of him/her. Doormat. Cries a lot... Favorite movies are _Sybil _and _October Sky_.

Communications


----------



## Ape in space

Is phony major. Lubchenko learn nothing. Nothing!

Physics


----------



## ryobi

smart but not as smart as a math major. physics = second smartest major.

sociology.


----------



## ohgodits2014

believes in college but doesn't actually want to learn

journalism


----------



## destroyX

^^Wants to save the world and cant help but be really opinionated

Art


----------



## ohgodits2014

hasn't dealt with people much and will probably consider a new career direction after a year in the field

religious studies


----------



## ryobi

devout Chrisitians and Devout atheists arguing ad infinitum

acounting


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Just in it for the money.


International Relations.


----------



## coldmorning

Wants to travel the world and be an ambassador one day.

Astronomy.


----------



## ryobi

Is smart )you need to be good at physics to study astronomy), yet doesn't care about money (because there aren't any jobs, and the jobs there are probably don't pay well)

Finance


----------



## Gusthebus

Rich to begin with, doesn't care about the blue collar, and is addicted to bloomberg and the wall street journal

Culinary


----------



## destroyX

^Is fat or super hot probably puerto rican or italian and generally a happy person

History


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Talkative and passionate about what they love.

Occupational Therapy.


----------



## lyssado707

Phoenix Rising said:


> Talkative and passionate about what they love.
> 
> Occupational Therapy.


Chatty cathy, extravert, social, inspirational, nosy/interested in others' business

Drama


----------



## SunflowerSutra

Talks with hands, over dramatic, show off, quirky

Graphic design


----------



## AllToAll

Not very bright. Wanted to be an Art major, but isn't creative enough. Thinks he/she can make some money off this career. 


Philosophy


----------



## thewall

Pretentious Hipster.

Actuarial Science


----------



## ryobi

smart; pragmatic; wants to be wealthy, wants security; is going to work for a bank or insurance company...

outdoor leadership (it's a real major)


----------



## Roberto

Future homeless person? :um

Child development.


----------



## ohgodits2014

likes babies too much

Spanish literature


----------



## ryobi

Speaks Spanish, and likes to read

English Literature


----------



## Barette

Loves coffee houses.

Film.


----------



## Ninetales

Michal Bay wannabe, hoping to work in LA and get famous with lots of money.


Product Designer.


----------



## NewLawyer

creative, sucks at math

Communications


----------



## alte

loud, unafraid, friendly.

Art history.


----------



## King Moonracer

Creative, but confused about where you want to go. 

PSYCHOLOGY


----------



## BlazingLazer

Thinking they know everything about people and hide behind the excuse of "I know what I'm talking about, I'm a psych major" while losing arguments. Doesn't care about money.

_Sanskrit_


----------



## Elfish

Doesn't care about money, interested in other cultures and studies what they like. 
Doesn't care about what other people think, likes to read, is interesting and probably fun to talk to. 

Human factors engineering.


----------



## ohgodits2014

has control issues?

meteorology with a minor in linguistics


----------



## gusstaf

ooh we're adding minors now, I like 

Life's ambition is to awkwardly stand in front of a radar screen and point at little suns like the one in milleniumman's avatar. But all weather reports will be carried out with impeccable pronunciation.

Food Science


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Used to have an eating disorder or know someone that does.

Public Administration.


----------



## Com1

Dead inside.

Jam making.


----------



## LittleBearBrah

Wat.... peanut butter I guess.

Applied mathematics with an emphasis on actuarial science and statistics


----------



## Gusthebus

Is good with numbers probably beaten up as a teen and was a mathlete, and was probably known as nerd, geek or any other nickname for a mathlete

Music Ed.


----------



## anthrotex

Played clarinet in high school and doesn't mind little kids banging on pots and pans.

Anthropology.


----------



## Citrine

Loves to travel, and is a very flexible/open minded person. Very introverted and spends a lot of time reading about history and other cultures. Also wears an Indiana Jones hat.

Physical Therapy


----------



## BlazingLazer

Just wants to feel up members of the opposite sex.

_Liberal Arts_


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

BlazingLazer said:


> _Liberal Arts_


 Wouldn't know a good old fashioned day's work if it smacked them in the face.

:no

Sociology and Politics


----------



## blue the puppy

ultra liberal, thinks they'll change the world.

education


----------



## northstar1991

Loves kids

Occupational Therapy


----------



## AJ54432

Gossip, social, organized

Oceanography


----------



## AllToAll

Was raised in a place with a lot of Sunshine. Is only majoring on that because s/he likes to spend time at the beach drinking and haging out with friends. Will end up working at a tiki bar or Sea World.


Theology


----------



## Jollygoggles

Someone who is afraid to die.

Classics.


----------



## kittenchickenkitchen

Just wants to major in "well read". 


Mathematics and Philosophy.


----------



## AwkBoy

^No life

Neuroscience


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Intelligent?..:um.

Pharmacy


----------



## meepie

Loves drugs

Computer Science


----------



## bittertaste

^Overweight.

Art History


----------



## Paul

Dumb athlete who needed a GPA boost to stay on the team.

Archeology


----------



## Samtrix

Watched every Indiana Jones movie, twice.

Criminal Justice


----------



## pythonesque

Law & Order buff.

Electrical Engineering


----------



## meepie

Loved putting quarters in electrical sockets as a kid

Animation


----------



## gusstaf

Watches Disney movies over and over again. Kid at heart.

Urban Studies


----------



## earlgreytea

x


----------



## niacin

An artistic and motivated person who gets a lot of crap from people who tell her to go into a more stable industry.

I say this because I'm majoring in that too XD

Hmmm....
Linguistics


----------



## pythonesque

Grammar Nazi. 

Microbiology


----------



## Strwbrry

Very interested in the bacteria on their hands.....

Classical Languages


----------



## matmad94

Strwbrry said:


> Classical Languages


wants to talk like Shakespeare 

Biomedical Science


----------



## blue the puppy

thinks they'll cure cancer

anthropology


----------



## AllToAll

Rich kid with nothing better to do.


History


----------



## AJ54432

Bibliophile.



Statistics


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

This was a fun thread, I think we should continue it.

^Good at applied math, pragmatic, doesn't care about theoretical stuff.

Architecture


----------



## Cam1

^Scared to drive over bridges as a child..... oh, and creative >.>


Human Biology


----------



## bg09

^ doctor 

chemistry


----------



## Wurli

Someone who's very good at making very bad jokes.

Pre-med major, Industrial Design minor


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Someone who's multi-talented

Kinesiology


----------



## Cam1

Wurli said:


> Someone who's very good at making very bad jokes.
> 
> Pre-med major, Industrial Design minor


Argon walks into a bar and the bar tender yells at him to get the hell out.

Argon doesn't react.


----------



## melissa75

^:lol

For the previous major: Dumb jock

Accounting


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^Only concern is employment.

Nutritional science


----------



## purplerainx3

^Wealthy wannabe hippie who buys everything at Whole Foods xP

Graphic Design


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^I would have said 'girl with eating disorder' for the last one 

Minimally talented artist with moderate to low intellect.

Photography


----------



## fishpie

Pretentious, glasses-wearing, facial-hair growing, moody types. 

Geography


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^Not very pragmatic, but wants to actually learn.

Sociology (hint: neither of the above applies)


----------



## TheComedian

^Spends too much time people watching. Probably smart, but not as smart as they like to believe they are.

Economics


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^Rich to begin with, doesn't care about the lower class, addicted to Wall Street

Veterinary science


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Loves animals

Computer Programming and Database Management.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^Fancy word for business major

Major in neuroscience with a minor in computing


----------



## AwkBoy

^ Is smart enough to know that there will be major advancements in science and technology in the coming decades, and wants to be apart of it, apart of the future. 


Computer Science/engineering to work in the field of Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## ohgodits2014

super nerd

biopsychology


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^Fake major

Theatre/drama


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Very loud and frightening. Slightly geeky females with strange sex drives and effete men.

French


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^Snob

Linguistics


----------



## RogerPezman

^ wants to outsmart google translate

Mathematics and (minor in) Statistics


----------



## AwkBoy

^ White, suburban male looking for a cushy, white collar, boring, repetitive job. 

Architecture.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^Masochist
Bioinformatics


----------



## wildUNCfan

^Incredibly smart, didn't think biology was hard enough.

Double major in Statistics and Psychology


----------



## ShyApple

^Smart happy person. Probably has a knack for math and numbers. Likely to be successful. Combining two diverse options to diversify portfolio and hit it big in the future. Wants to look like they care about other people. Sees Stats and Psyc and the end-all-be-all of majors in university and thinks everyone else is "doing it wrong"

Faculty/Bachelor of Arts with major in Computer Sciences


----------



## reaal

ShyApple said:


> ^Smart happy person. Probably has a knack for math and numbers. Likely to be successful. Combining two diverse options to diversify portfolio and hit it big in the future. Wants to look like they care about other people. Sees Stats and Psyc and the end-all-be-all of majors in university and thinks everyone else is "doing it wrong"
> 
> Faculty/Bachelor of Arts with major in Computer Sciences


^nerd, but can take over the world

Molecular and cellular biology


----------



## niacin

Went to a science high school on top of regular high school. Went to science/foreign language summer camp at a university.

journalism. be kind :| haha


----------



## kast

^ A chatty bookish type who will probably end up working below their abilities. Wanted to be a great fiction author but they're trying to be realistic and practical.

Geology


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds

Dumb jock that got in on a scholarship (we call it 'Rocks for Jocks') in my university 

Marine Biology


----------



## MachineSupremacist

SnowSunRainClouds said:


> Dumb jock that got in on a scholarship (we call it 'Rocks for Jocks') in my university
> 
> Marine Biology


^
People who love whales but who will inevitably wind up doing something less fun like counting crab larvae instead, which will drive them to drink heavily.

Biomedical engineer.


----------



## ForeverInBloom

Overachiever who wants to change the world with his/her contributions.

Biology major w/ music composition minor.


----------



## pukehappyness

^want to be the cool hip person that is still smart

exercise science


----------



## linux individual

Love to sit all day and dream about something.

Basket weaving


----------



## flykiwi

er..someone who takes care of old people or someone wanting to be an art/crafts teacher.

ornithology


----------



## ForeverInBloom

Someone who wished they could fly, but realized it was never going to happen, thus their infatuation w/ birds.

Architecture with a minor in linguistics.


----------



## Daniel C

Creative person who wears glasses.

Philosophy


----------



## pastels

A very smart person who speaks words that i cannot understand and has all his Rich nobel friends. 

Marketing


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Makes an effort to be mainstream in every way possible. Has a very modern haircut.

American Studies?


----------



## AnnikaC

A posh english student who is interested in learning about the dominant country of the western culture just because they can. 

Dentistry


----------



## ForeverInBloom

Person intrigued by the composition of the tooth, as well as the aesthetic it brings when it is utilized in the everyday setting.

Also in hopes of getting rich off of the tooth fairy.

Comparative Literature w/ a minor in Mexican-American Studies.


----------



## vitaminu100

A Mexican-American who wants to become a fiction author, and doesn't care about future job prospects besides perhaps working at a library or NGO.

Social work?


----------



## plusminusinfinity

those who didnt make it to the quota of science courses

performing arts?


----------



## millenniumman75

Reality TV show "star"

Computer Science.


----------



## Daniel C

Someone who wears glasses, suspenders and drinks lots of coffee, and who will later make buckets of money by sitting after a desk and performing inimitable operations.

Art history


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds

Quirky person with a good sense of style and has little value for a high paying job. 

Double major in sociology and anthropology with a minor in psychology


----------



## StrongbutSilent

Condradictive, self righteous,hypocrites

Criminal Justice.


----------



## AwkBoy

StrongbutSilent said:


> Condradictive, self righteous,hypocrites
> 
> Criminal Justice.


^ ****ing fed

Double major in engineering and neurology.


----------



## baseballdude

AwkBoy said:


> ^ ****ing fed
> 
> Double major in engineering and neurology.


One of those guys who has no life besides studying, never leaves his dorm room except to go to class, but will pay off in the end when he buys a beach house in Laguna Beach and rolls up to work in a Rolls Royce.

Marketing


----------



## katiebird

baseballdude said:


> One of those guys who has no life besides studying, never leaves his dorm room except to go to class, but will pay off in the end when he buys a beach house in Laguna Beach and rolls up to work in a Rolls Royce.
> 
> Marketing


Someone who got into the retail business, realized there good at selling. Doesn't really want to go into marketing but knows there good at it.

Trades


----------



## ryobi

someone who is smart and reasonable

criminal justice


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^Watched too much CSI

I can't believe no one has mentioned this yet:

Political science


----------



## something there

Condescending know-it-all who thinks everyone else is beneath them.

Zoology


----------



## AceEmoKid

^Compassionate, empathetic, kind, and driven by their love of being around and observing animals rather than actually accruing knowledge and pioneering research about them. 

Medieval Studies with a minor in Classical Literature (someone I knew in high school served up this dish for themselves, and I'm honestly a bit envious).


----------



## LordKarnage

Every female is a nursing major. FACT.


----------



## srschirm

African-American Studies


----------

